

Ask HN: Presenting IT Security to College Kids - hislaziness

I have an opportunity to talk to college students on Security next week. The idea is to excite them about building a career in IT security. I am looking for pointers, suggestions to help me prepare.
======
hislaziness
Any suggestions or pointers are welcome.

